# my pygmy got bred by a fainting goat :(



## freedomfrom4 (Jul 27, 2009)

The fainter is sposed to be breeding the boer girls but I think he is lazy and went for the doe that was less work. They are at my freinds house. I don't know how they got together, but they weren't spossed to be. I think I should lute her, but the faining goat isn't very big. Do the fainters have bigger or smaller babies? Thoughts or opinions? This just happened yesterday.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I was going to purposefully breed my mostly pygmy miniatures to a fainter this year. However my girls are NOT conformed like a pygmy - I breed mine to be proportional and NOT squat like most pygmies. Mine look like very small meat goats.  The more 'characteristically pygmy' your pygmy is, the more likely I would be to lute her.


----------



## wirey (May 3, 2005)

I raise reg. fainters, fainter/pygmy crosses, and brush goats. My fainter's and all the crosses are small babies. If you are not planning to register your babies I would forget the lute and enjoy the goat babies. All my first crosses do not faint.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Fainting goats are pretty small, I wouldn't worry too much. But if you don't want these kids, then yes, lute her at about 14 days.
My half Fainter/half Boer doe doesn't faint and has extremely easy labours. She is also barely bigger than a Pygmy.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

ozark_jewels said:


> Fainting goats are pretty small, I wouldn't worry too much. But if you don't want these kids, then yes, lute her at about 14 days.
> My half Fainter/half Boer doe doesn't faint and has extremely easy labours. She is also barely bigger than a Pygmy.


You're lucky - most fainters I see were bred for pets and the novelty - and given no thought to conformation. I see LOTS and LOTS of steep rumps in fainters.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

The breeders of this "accident" were meat goat breeders of both pure fainters and boers. So they were all about confirmation.


----------

